# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Số ít vấn đề dịch thuật khác biệt

## Trans24h

Trong quá trình hội nhập toàn cầu, ngành dịch thuật đóng vai trò quan trọng trong tiến trình đó. Nó là cầu nối giúp các bên hiểu nhau, từ đó thiết lập quan hệ hợp tác với các vùng ngôn ngữ khác nhau. Các lĩnh vực hợp tác rất đa dạng bởi thế đòi hỏi ngành dịch  thuật chia ra nhiều loại hình dịch vụ dịch thuật khác biệt, mỗi loại hình là duy nhất, phải tuân theo giai đoạn dịch thuật riêng và phục vụ các yêu cầu cụ thể cho loại nội dung đó.



*Các lĩnh vực dịch thuật cần quan tâm*

 Để phục vụ các nhau cầu dịch thuật khác biệt, quý khách rất có khả năng chọn dịch vụ của Việt Uy Tín. Tại đây sẽ có nhiều loại hình dịch thuật để lựa chọn, cũng như đảm bảo chất lượng. Dưới đây mà một số dịch vụ thường được yêu cầu nhiều nhất:

*Dịch thuật văn học*

 Dịch thuật văn học là dịch vụ đề cấp đến bản dịch các tác phẩm văn học như truyện, tiểu thuyết, thơ và kịch. Nó thường được coi là hình thức dịch khó nhất vì bản dịch văn học không chỉ phải truyền đạt ý nghĩa và ngữ cảnh của tài liệu, bằng ngôn ngữ gốc sang ngôn ngữ đích. Mà nó đòi hỏi phải kết hợp các sắc thái văn hóa thích hợp như: hài hước, cảm xúc, tình cảm hoặc các yếu tố khác cấu thành nên tác phẩm.

 Các tình huống có thể rất khó khăn đối với bản dịch văn học như: các từ vần điệu, chơi chữ, chuyển sang ngữ, đảo chữ cái…Thông thường, nhiều ý nghĩa tinh tế mà người viết đã bị mất trong bản dịch. Vấn đều khó khăn nhất chính là phải cố gắng truyền đạt sự độc đáo của phong cách viết cá nhân của tác giả.

*Bản dịch thương mại*

 Loại bản dịch này đòi hỏi một dịch giả phải có các kiến thức và kỹ năng chuyên môn, như kiến ​​thức về thuật ngữ kinh doanh và ngành công nghiệp có trong tài liệu gốc.

 Các loại văn bản trong bản dịch các tài liệu thương mại có thể bao gồm: thư từ kinh doanh, báo cáo, tài liệu đấu thầu, tài khoản công ty…

*Dịch thuật luật pháp*

 Đây là một trong những bản dịch phức tạp nhất, bao gồm các bản dịch giấy khai sinh và bản dịch giấy chứng nhận kết hôn, dịch các hợp đồng, thỏa thuận, điều ước, biên bản ghi nhớ, di chúc...

 Khi dịch thuật các tài liệu này, dịch giả cần hiểu được các khía cạnh văn hóa xã hội, chính trị - pháp lý của cả 2 quốc gia. Sau đó, họ sẽ cần phải dịch nó theo cách mà đối tượng hướng đến của bản dịch sử dụng.

*Bản dịch kỹ thuật*

 Các bản dịch kỹ thuật thường được chuyển ngữ nhiều nhất là: hướng dẫn sử dụng, văn bản trợ giúp trực tuyến, tập sách hướng dẫn, tài liệu đào tạo và video, tài liệu tiếp thị cho các lĩnh vực kỹ thuật như: sản xuất, khoa học hoặc kỹ thuật…

 Trong bản dịch chuyên ngành kỹ thuật, các bạn nên chọn công ty dịch thuật có có mức độ hiểu biết với các thuật ngữ, kiến thức chuyên sâu được sử dụng trong ngành này. vì, dịch thuật nội dung kỹ thuật rất phức tạp và thậm chí một lỗi nhỏ có thể dẫn đến một sai lầm lớn, gây ra những ảnh hưởng không đáng có. Trong bản dịch kỹ thuật, nếu được chứng nhận chất lượng ISO 9001: 2015 và ISO 17100: 2015 là đảm bảo tốt nhất.

*Dịch tài liệu tài chính*

 Các tài liệu tài chính như hồ sơ ngân hàng, báo cáo, báo cáo tài khoản và nhiều hơn nữa… đôi khi cần được dịch để giúp đối tượng hướng đến của tài liệu dễ hiểu hơn.

 Đối với dạng tài liệu này có thể không có nhiều loại, mà nó phải được thực hiện một cách chính xác; bản dịch có thể được yêu cầu thay đổi doanh nghiệp tiền tệ - trong trường hợp đó, dịch giả cũng cần phải chuyển đổi các số liệu. vấn đề đó đòi hỏi người dịch thuật phải có kiến thức nhất định trong ngành tài chính.

*Bản dịch y tế*

 Bất kỳ nội dung y tế nào liên quan đến bệnh nhân, như nhãn, bao bì, hướng dẫn hoặc phần mềm và nội dung liên quan đến sản phẩm, như tài liệu nghiên cứu, giấy tờ thử nghiệm lâm sàng, chứng chỉ điều hành quản lý chất lượng và các nội dung tương tự, thường cần dịch thuật.

 Để dịch thuật chính xác những dạng tài liệu này, yêu cầu nhà cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật phải có kinh nghiệm, kiến thức y học cần thiết. Các để đảm bảo chất lượng cho dạng tài liệu này, hãy sử dụng dịch vụ của một công ty dịch thuật chuyên về tài liệu y tế, vì họ đã không xa lạ với sự phức tạp của dạng tài liệu và hiểu được những mong muốn của khách hàng đối với bản dịch y tế. Nếu bạn muốn nhà cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật y tế tốt nhất thì nên chọn một công ty có chứng nhận ISO 13485: 2016.

*Bản dịch trang web*

 Dịch trang web có nghĩa là chúng ta sẽ tạo bản sao những ngôn ngữ khác cho trang web gốc, thường là thực hiện tạo phụ đề cho video trên trang web và dịch thuật bất kỳ tài liệu nào có trên website.

 Đối với dạng dịch vụ này thông thường yêu cầu phải thay đổi những thứ như tiền tệ, định dạng địa chỉ và bố cục, để phù hợp với quốc gia mà website hướng tới.

*Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:*

 ✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá rẻ nhất toàn quốc

 ⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

 ? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

 ☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

 Xem thêm:

https://giaoducthoidai.vn/kinh-te-xa...PWR173yGg.html

https://vietbao.vn/thi-truong-20/nga...hoi-44772.html

----------

